# what are these snails



## jonesy (1 Jan 2010)

Keep finding the odd one of these snails in my tank dont no if they have came from one of the new plants i have bought or from my nerite snails any ideas, is it a pest snail ?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Jan 2010)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Keep finding the odd one of these snails in my tank dont no if they have came from one of the new plants i have bought or from my nerite snails any ideas, is it a pest snail ?



I sorry mate its a pest snail and has come in on one of the plants you bought. I've got a few - freebies from the TGM nothing but a pain in the back side. 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nick16 (1 Jan 2010)

if you have loads of them (not just the odd one) get an assasain snail, they love them, but make sure you can keep it fed after it clears them all up!

best thing to do is handpick them out / crush them. (putting in cucumber ater lights out sometimes attracts them)


----------



## chilled84 (1 Jan 2010)

Clown loaches with clear them mate. But if you dont want clown loaches for ages, Or fish wich will get large, dont buy them as they will do both. But o my will they clear snails.


----------



## Nick16 (1 Jan 2010)

clown loaches arent the best snail eaters to be honest. you will be much better off getting the smaller loaches like the dwarf chain loach or pakistani loach.


----------



## jonesy (1 Jan 2010)

this is the third one i have removed in the past 3/4 weeks so im not infested with them so far touch wood, thanks for the replys ill keep removing them when i see them.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2010)

The snails are a  _Physa_ "acuta". They don't eat much in the way of living plant matter, and all snail eating fish love them.
cheers Darrel


----------



## aquaticmaniac (5 Jan 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> The snails are a  _Physa_ "acuta". They don't eat much in the way of living plant matter, and all snail eating fish love them.
> cheers Darrel



My thoughts too. I never bother with removing snails, but then I'm not trying to keep an immaculate tank. I quite like my snails; was excited to find another red ramshorn earlier today


----------



## hazeljane (6 Jan 2010)

Ive got these and wernt  bad until they multiply bin crushing them when ive been  in the aquarium.(not literally)


----------

